

Show HN: Altered States, Python monkey-patching for Humans - JacobOscarson
http://www.plexical.com/blog/2012/03/06/altered-states/

======
Erwin
We use the fudge module, and I have a small context manager that lets me do
this:

    
    
        with autopatch(foo, bar, baz):
           foo.patch.method = something
           # first test here
           foo.patch.method = something_else
    

I've found that my tests usually require setting up a complex context, and
then slightly varying the bit of context, so it's assuming Foo, Bar, Baz and
X=1 we expect this, but if X=2 we expect that. YMMV.

